# Cut off damaged flower from single-growth plant?



## Lint (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello,

I just bought a Paph. godefroyae and it's single-growth with a flower that is quite damaged from the transport.
I was wondering if it would be a good idea to cut off the flower or if it's better to let it wilt on its own?


----------



## Marco (Jul 15, 2011)

Are there still any buds developing?

Edit : Nevermind just reread that its single growth. I'm no expert but if the flower is already fully developed, the plant is probably not expending to much energy, I'd leave it alone. Aesthetically, if it's bothersome for me id snip it away and throw some cinnamon on the cut.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 15, 2011)

if its really damaged, snip it. it will be a disease/pest vector due to the damage.


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2011)

Snip it!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 15, 2011)

No good reason to leave it!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah! Cut it off.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 15, 2011)

You are all so cruel!!! oke:

Actually, they are right. Let the energy to toward production of new growth.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Unless you like looking at a deformed flower, off with its head!


----------



## John M (Jul 16, 2011)

Cut the flower off to trigger the plant to start growing a new fan of leaves. If the flower is damaged and not attractive, there's no reason to keep it on the plant and delay the start of new growth.


----------



## Lint (Jul 16, 2011)

OK, I thought so! Thank you all for your replies! Heads have rolled. ;-)


----------

